# No way to upgrade to STABLE with freebsd-update?



## sicil (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello, 

I just tried to upgrade my 9.1-RELEASE to 9.1-STABLE using freebsd-update and it tells me it can't get the right metadata. By browing HTTP on one of the upgrade servers, I saw RELEASE versions, also as RCs and BETAs, but no STABLE.  Isn't there a way to install STABLE without having to build the source code manually?  Can someone explain me the reason for that, as I'm curious about that. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fonz (Aug 21, 2013)

-STABLE is a development branch. There may be some snapshots every once in a while, but generally speaking one builds it from source. If you don't want to compile from source, I suggest you stick with -RELEASE.


----------



## blazingice (Aug 22, 2013)

If you would like to follow -STABLE without compiling from source, I would suggest PC-BSD. It is FreeBSD at heart with lots of nice tools built on top. They are following -STABLE and are providing their own binary updates through freebsd-update.


----------



## zennybsd (Aug 22, 2013)

*Seems a similar problem!*



			
				sicil said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I just tried to upgrade my 9.1-RELEASE to 9.1-STABLE using freebsd-update and it tells me it can't get the right metadata. By browing HTTP on one of the upgrade servers, I saw RELEASE versions, also as RCs and BETAs, but no STABLE.  Isn't there a way to install STABLE without having to build the source code manually?  Can someone explain me the reason for that, as I'm curious about that.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It seems as if yours seems to be a similar problem as I am encountering as discussed here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=41495 though I am trying on FreeBSD 8.3.


----------

